# Older Boston Whaler Parts



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find parts to a 16'7" Boston Whaler. I think it is an early 80's model. The front bolt that you hook up when trailering the boat broke in half last week. I am also looking for the plastic red and green navigation light cover. The guy at West Marine didn't have any ideas. I have looked online but they wanted $20 for just the plastic nav. lights. I am sure the bolt will be way more. Any help would be great.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Check E-Bay. 
Also check out this website - www.continuouswave.com
Those guys live and breathe Whalers. Lots of info out there. You can find out just about anything about Whalers by posting on the forum.
There's a dealership up north called Twin Cities Marine.
http://www.twincitiesmarine.com/

They are pretty much the premier dealer in the country and have a lot of parts others don't. But honestly, $20 for the lens doesn't sound out of line to me. Whaler parts (like the boats) aren't cheap.
Good luck.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, one more thing. If I'm not mistaken, Whaler changed the 16'7" hull to 17' in 1976 or 1977 so your boat is a little older than early 80s.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

PM me when u can...


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

ClemsonTiger11 said:


> PM sent. Thanks.


Just curious...how are you going to replace the u-bolt on the bow?


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think mine has a u-bolt. It just has a long bolt that is threaded on both sides. One side has the front loop for trailering the boat and the other side has a loop where you can tie the anchor line off. The bolt is all that is broken. I guess I can maybe just find one at Lowes or something. I would like to have a stainless steel one if possible though. The pictures should make it pretty easy to understand.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Also, that front wooden hatch that holds the anchor is pretty rotten and most of the screws on the hinges are not holding anymore. I saw someone on the forum had teak wood for sale.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Pictures make a lot more sense. Should be an easy fix.

Ha. Hope that bolt didn't tear loose while you were on I-10! Sometimes it's good that these things happen in safer situations. There's a lot to think about on a boat.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

looks like u may need a bolt grabber/extractor to get the stub out. I have this and love it!

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00999009000P?prdNo=12&blockNo=12&blockType=G12


----------

